# Updated on my WF babies



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are the pictures of my babies updated as of today..
I ended up losing the oldest & 2nd youngest very early  but these guys are doing amazing 



Ist set of pictures is my WF pied (Sp) Cinnamon Lutino (If male he's split lutino)

2nd group is my WF lutino can be either sex 
Enjoy


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*WF Lutino Baby*

Here is my wf lutino... I intend on sexing this baby 


Since momma is visual lutino & daddy is split can be either sex... I love surprises!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I do love suprises as I expected WF Pearl babies  & got these beauties!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The WF pied, actually looks like a WF Cinnamon Pied. And, I am not sure, but the first pix looks like 'maybe' also pearl. We'll se once it feathers.

They turned out great....Good job


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> The WF pied, actually looks like a WF Cinnamon Pied. And, I am not sure, but the first pix looks like 'maybe' also pearl. We'll se once it feathers.
> 
> They turned out great....Good job


Thank you susanne. Which would make this baby female or still either sex? I got confused in the genetics department since both Aphrodites parents are visual or split to cinnamon (her mom was the DYC cinnamon pearl pied split WF & her dad was WF Peal Pied split cinnamon/lutino. With this information I know Aphrosite is a WF lutino pearl obviously split pied wouldn't she also atleast be split cinnamon also... Spike is obviously split Lutino seeing that they surprises me with a WF lutino baby


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hens can't be split to cinnamon....so you have a little girl there. =) When checking out the virtual breeder, I could be wrong, but it looks like the white face lutino is male and may also be a pearl.  It says that female babies could be WF cin lutino pearl split to pied. Not sure if that cinnamon would bleed through or not. But male babies would be WF lutino pearl split to pied.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More WF Lutino pictures*

 Oh yeah!!  I am posting more pictures of my wf lutino my wf cinnamon pied is cranky this morning LOL! I banded 1 whoop whoop!! Now to get my hands on my WF Pied 


Ok so now my silly question since my hen is a visual lutino- and spike is a split to lutino LOL- wouldn't that make this baby girl (my cinnamon split to Lutino)


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

angelmommy24 said:


> Ok so now my silly question since my hen is a visual lutino- and spike is a split to lutino LOL- wouldn't that make this baby girl (my cinnamon split to Lutino)


Hens cannot be split to Lutino. 

Your babies are super cute! Can't wait to see more pics as they grow


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More shots as promised *

My WF Cinnamon Pied little girl  she's got perfect pied markings on both sides  and my WF Lutino Pearl sex unknown  

Enjoy


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More pictures*

Hope these work enjoy my cuties


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are adorable!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> Hens can't be split to cinnamon....so you have a little girl there. =) When checking out the virtual breeder, I could be wrong, but it looks like the white face lutino is male and may also be a pearl.  It says that female babies could be WF cin lutino pearl split to pied. Not sure if that cinnamon would bleed through or not. But male babies would be WF lutino pearl split to pied.


Looks like this baby is a wf lutino pearl now here's to hoping this is a male


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't believe my babies are 18 & 24 days old I caught my oldest sticking her head out of the box!! Parents are doing so well!! I believe slight plucking to the youngest my WF lutino pearl I'll post pictures when I get home but I noticed baby has what appears to be some dried blood?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pictures of babies  18 & 24 days old!*

Enjoy 
WF Cinnamon Pied Hen
WF Lutino Pearl (Sex Unknown)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More Baby Shots*

Enjoy!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

That's quite the crest on your little cinnamon wf hen.  Very cute!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pictures*

some more shots of my babies-
last shot is the Don't mess with me face


----------

